# quarter days



## vincix

Aș vrea să știu cum aș putea traduce „quarter days”, așa cum este definit în wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarter_days.

Contextul este: „I don't remember what the occasion was, but it was something festive, a May Day or Quarter Day, or something of that sort, and they put a garland of flowers round the head of one of the cows.”

Mersi anticipat!


----------



## irinet

'May Day' - 1 Mai
'Quarter Day' - 15 Mai

Nu cred că se traduc, se scriu doar datele în funcție de regiune: Anglia sau Scoția, de exemplu.


----------



## vincix

irinet said:


> 'May Day' - 1 Mai
> 'Quarter Day' - 15 Mai
> 
> Nu cred că se traduc, se scriu doar datele în funcție de regiune: Anglia sau Scoția, de exemplu.



Nu înțeleg foarte bine. Quarter Day văd că se poate referi la patru zile diferite, ele la rândul lor diferite în funcție de regiune, iar 15 mai observ că este numai una dintre patru zile în Scoția, iar în total sunt trei grupe a câte patru zile, conform wikipedia. Deci 15 mai e una dintre cele 12 variante. Greșesc?


----------



## féebleue

Da, sunt 12 variante, dar în funcție de contextul tău (se întâmplă în Anglia, în Scoția, sau în Irlanda ? e primăvară ? presupun că da, din moment ce se menționează May Day și ghirlande de flori), îți poți da seama care e data corectă.

Eu aș opta însă pentru lăsatul ca atare (Quarter Day) și explicatul într-o notă de subsol. Oricum și dacă pui 15 Mai, pentru un cititor român asta nu înseamnă nimic, deci tot ar fi necesară o explicație suplimentară. Dacă lași Quarter Day se păstrează și „culoarea locală”.


----------



## vincix

féebleue said:


> Da, sunt 12 variante, dar în funcție de contextul tău (se întâmplă în Anglia, în Scoția, sau în Irlanda ? e primăvară ? presupun că da, din moment ce se menționează May Day și ghirlande de flori), îți poți da seama care e data corectă.
> 
> Eu aș opta însă pentru lăsatul ca atare (Quarter Day) și explicatul într-o notă de subsol. Oricum și dacă pui 15 Mai, pentru un cititor român asta nu înseamnă nimic, deci tot ar fi necesară o explicație suplimentară. Dacă lași Quarter Day se păstrează și „culoarea locală”.



Înțeleg. Probabil c-o să las „Quarter Day” la care o să adaug nota de subsol, dacă nu apare vreo soluție mai convingătoare între timp - ceea ce nu cred. Jerome K. Jerome e american, asta-i chestia, deci nu stiu la care se referă - dar din context aș zice și eu că ar fi tot o zi de mai, gândindu-mă că el încearcă să-și amintească o zi anume nesărind aiurea de la o lună la alta și că are o oarecare stabilitate a memoriei  Da, mulțumesc pentru sugestii.


----------



## farscape

vincix said:


> ...Jerome K. Jerome e american, asta-i chestia...



JKJ e curat englez din Walsall, Anglia  Și eu zic că n-ai cum să traduci Quarter Days ca să-și păstreze înțelesul. La fel și cu Guy Fawkes Day, e un eveniment cu o semnificație specifică britanică, spre deosebire de un Harvest/Thanksgiving Day care are echivalențe și semnificații și dincolo de Canal.

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

Așa este, nu știu de ce rămăsesem cu impresia că e american. Citisem ceva prost.
Mersi pentru sugestii.


----------

